# Where feel the pain?



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, have long been diagnosed with IBS and reflux. I'm also concerned about ulcers. Just wondered - where do people feel their GERD pain? I get burning in my throat but also discomfort that can go as low as navel and to left side below ribs and inbetween. Hard to know if due to IBS or acid or ulcer! Help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ulcer pain is usually up by the breastbone or may almost feel like chest pain, often the sensation feels like hungar pain and often is relieved by eating. Ulcer pain usually is not on the sides or down by the navel. That is too far away from where the ulcer is.GERD tends to be in the chest, not the abdomen. It is higher than the stomach pain from an ulcer.There is a bend in the colon up under the left ribs that is a typical IBS trouble spot.


----------



## dmo (Jul 28, 2009)

My IBS pain is right side under breast/under ribs. Reflux is in the throat and straight down center in esophagus. Eating will alleviate if hungry. If after eating, sitting straight up for a while also helps - do not lay down.


----------

